# Age + Application + This site = Thanks!



## mewingkitty (15 Mar 2010)

Hello there, people!
I'm new, and I would just like to say thanks!
I've submitted the last of my application paperwork via mail after initially applying online, and intend to follow it up with a phone call tomorrow, as the internet site doesn't seem to like letting me log in to check the status of my application. I'm not expecting anything to happen that quickly, obviously, but I just want to confirm that it made it there.

Anyhow, back to the topic of the thread!
I have only made the acquaintance of one individual who served in the Canadian Armed Forces, and after spending some months getting to know the guy, he suggested I consider it as a career option, which I was already considering... Point being, he was extremely enthusiastic about me applying, telling me that the type of person I am, my work history, and the physical condition I'm in, would give me a very good chance of success, not to mention the rewards of a career which I could take serious pride in!

Unfortunately, other than that one person, I don't know anyone else to really talk to about this, and the only other input I get is from my current girlfriend, who despite saying she supports the idea, insists on shooting down my enthusiasm at every opportunity. As a result, the latest thing she brought to my attention is that being 31 years of age, my chances of being considered (according to her) are negligible at best based on age alone, and that the physical requirements would most likely be well beyond me. Fortunately, I now know the physical requirements are listed on the Armed Forces site, as well as here, and I'm glad to say that the training program I've put myself on has already exceeded the recommended level of fitness for each area (I'm not getting cocky about it, I'm just relieved that there's a bar, and I'm over it). As well, it's very encouraging to see the posts of others who are also concerned about their age at the time of application, but are not daunted by the challenge!

So basically I just wanted to say "Hi!" to everyone on here. I'm glad I came across this site, as it's already put me at ease knowing that there's a place to throw questions out there and get responses from honest people.

I'll check in tomorrow and see if anyone's had time to comment on my little rant here.

Thanks for your time, wish me luck!


----------



## Maelstrom (15 Mar 2010)

mewingkitty said:
			
		

> the only other input I get is from my current girlfriend, who despite saying she supports the idea, insists on shooting down my enthusiasm at every opportunity. As a result, the latest thing she brought to my attention is that being 31 years of age, my chances of being considered (according to her) are negligible at best based on age alone, and that the physical requirements would most likely be well beyond me.



If that is what she is saying not only is she not actually being supportive, but also misinformed. More than a few older men and women join up, take a look... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_O8wlviARE&feature=related


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2010)

Yes, do a search on here regarding age and you'll find *all* ages applying and being accepted.  No offense, but your girlfriend sounds like she's trying to discourage you from joining.


----------



## fischer10 (15 Mar 2010)

Your age wont matter, one of my friends fathers enlisted and he is 40 something! I have read around the site and it seems many people high 20's + are joining. Wish you the best of luck!

Also want to say thanks for the site as well! Found it back at the start of February and been "addicted" since .


----------



## mewingkitty (16 Mar 2010)

@Maelstrom:
Thanks for the link! Very cool, I liked the guys comment about getting up without a Tim Hortons 

@PMedMoe:
No offense taken!
And I did do a search, that's why I started the post off with a "Thank You", because after seeing the number of other people concerned about the same thing, and the reassuring comments from others on this site, I felt much better!

@fischer10:
Thanks! I appreciate the encouragement.

Thank you all for the responses, I hope this can be of help to people searching for this in the future, as I included "Age" and "Application" in the thread title.

mew!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Mar 2010)

Another satisfied customer.

Cheers

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

